# Atlas Radio Volume Knob Replacement



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This might sound weird, but I do not like that the power symbol on the radio's volume know turns with the knob. I with it was a blank knob like the right knob. I wonder if there is a way to order the tuning knob (without moving power symbol) and replace the knobs so they are both normal blank knobs.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol doesn't sound weird to me. I hate it when the volume knob gets to the point where it's upside down or something after the wife drives and end up always adjusting it. I have just been dealing with it though. If you end up swapping it out, definitely post up your process of doing so. I may follow your lead.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You folks have serious mental issues. What do you do about the wheel center logos?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BaNeM said:


> Lol doesn't sound weird to me. I hate it when the volume knob gets to the point where it's upside down or something after the wife drives and end up always adjusting it. I have just been dealing with it though. If you end up swapping it out, definitely post up your process of doing so. I may follow your lead.


Yeah i wish i had a parts diagram for the discover media 8". I haven't checked to see if they just pop off (the knobs)


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

Ha.. when i saw this post i was happy im not the only one. When i saw the pictures of the car at the shows before the release, the stupid sideways power button was one of the things i kept noticing. I kept thinking they will fix that and have it stay upright.. well i was wrong.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Folks with mk7 gtis than be been using a sticker.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7129549

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

fotchpd said:


> Ha.. when i saw this post i was happy im not the only one. When i saw the pictures of the car at the shows before the release, the stupid sideways power button was one of the things i kept noticing. I kept thinking they will fix that and have it stay upright.. well i was wrong.


I assume you don't understand the difference in the design required to do this. Added cost and complication for no gain. The change would be stupid on their part.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

nkresho said:


> Folks with mk7 gtis than be been using a sticker.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7129549
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You can still see the power cutout beneath it. No go on the sticker route. I hate the dealer or i'd be there right now asking for a diagram.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

change the volume with the steering wheel controls and don't touch the radio volume knob


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> change the volume with the steering wheel controls and don't touch the radio volume knob


Been doing this; but for some reason i keep switching the song on the right side instead of changing the volume on the left side. It's annoying. I like reaching over for the volume knob.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

This, by far, is the stupidest post ever. Doesn't your medical coverage include mental health?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

nkresho said:


> Folks with mk7 gtis than be been using a sticker.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7129549


We be working on a new sticker as we speak. More to come.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> We be working on a new sticker as we speak. More to come.


Is there some treatment for you folks mental condition?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> change the volume with the steering wheel controls and don't touch the radio volume knob


I find myself always inadvertently pressing other buttons on the screen when I'm trying to change the volume, fat fingers I guess, or just technique, so for that reason I've also been trying to use only the steering wheel buttons.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> I find myself always inadvertently pressing other buttons on the screen when I'm trying to change the volume, fat fingers I guess, or just technique, so for that reason I've also been trying to use only the steering wheel buttons.


I keep reversing the track and volume buttons on the wheel. I hate it!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Knobs can't be replaced

But I measured it and spoke with the guy at badgeskins. It is 12mm between rings which is the same as MK7 unit. So i'm going to buy one of the matte black stickers.

https://www.badgeskins.com/store/p63/MK7_-_Headunit_power_button_blackout_set.html


Just can't stand it.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Knobs can't be replaced
> 
> But I measured it and spoke with the guy at badgeskins. It is 12mm between rings which is the same as MK7 unit. So i'm going to buy one of the matte black stickers.
> 
> ...


Good to know.. thanks for the update! I'll probably be doing the same.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....Just can't stand it.


Are you getting medical treatment?


----------

